# Puppy Pastry



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought it was appropriate to put this in the coffee shop since it went well with a cup of coffee! It was just whip cream but wouldn't it be so cute and creative to make these for a puppy party!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yummy, they are alllmost too cute to eat but I am sure I could find a way.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That really is too cute!! Leeann - make some for your playdate!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How cute! Looks yummy too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Those are so cute! They would be cute at a puppy party.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, I think you shouldn't be allowed to post any dessert pics, not fair. I almost slobbered on my books. YUMMY! Leeann, if you make those for your playdate, I might have to re-think driving down or maybe jogging down would be a better idea.


----------

